# News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?



## TheKhoaNguyen (24. Mai 2011)

*News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?


----------



## rider210 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Erster . BATTLEFIELD 3 Natürlich!!!


----------



## DiePoente (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Dice gibt sich richtig Mühe mit Battlefield 3 und das sieht man auch an den Gameplayvideos. Es sieht bisher in allen Punkten besser aus, als MW3.

MW3 wirkt mit der Grau in Grau Grafik einfach altbacken aus. Die Inszenierung sieht trotzdem gut aus.

Trotzdem habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sich MW3 besser verkaufen wird, wegen dem Namen.


----------



## Maddi20 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



rider210 schrieb:


> Erster . BATTLEFIELD 3 Natürlich!!!


kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Soulja110 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Natürlich ist BF3 auf Platz 1 einfach weil die Erwartungshaltung höher ist, von COD kommt ja ohnehin jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil das kennt man ja jetzt schon zur genüge.


----------



## TilleG (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Battlefield 3, ganz klar.

In dem Vergleichsvideo fehlt der Sound. Da ist Battlefield seit BC2 ungeschlagen. Noch ein Punkt der für BF3 spricht...


----------



## lorchi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Battlefield.... bietet mir viel mehr Möglichkeiten.... mehr als CoD 4(5jain) und Cod 2 kommt mir eh nicht auf´n PC


----------



## Lurelein (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

MW3 wird sich zwar besser verkaufen, trotzdem wird BF3 eindeutig das bessere Spiel werden .


----------



## omfgnoobs (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

bf3 is genauso low wie mw3


----------



## Krampfkeks (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Bisher bin ich von beiden enttäuscht - aber wenn ich mich entscheiden muss wohl BF3


----------



## SCUD89 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Ich finde Modern Warfare 3 sieht etwas nach einem Mix aus MW1 und MW2 aus.
Was man ja auch an den französischen Truppen sieht und der "alten" Grafik von MW2.

Battlefield 3 reizt mich daher viel mehr. Erstens schonmal grafisch, da ist BF3 eine wirkliche Bombe. Dann hab ich richtiges Gamefeeling bekommen, als ich die Fault Line Episode gesehen habe. Zerstörbare Umgebung und fast filmreife Optik.

Nur auf eine Sache hoffe ich ganz besonders. Dass der Host bestimmt wird nach der "besten" Verbindung. Das ist vollkommener Mist! Dann lieber ein funktionstüchtiger Server von EA oder so bereitgestellt. Es gibt ja genug Endverbraucher, die eine Internetleitung unter DSL 16.000 oder noch schlechter besitzen und haben somit extrem selten eine Chance auf einen fairen und spaßmachenden Spielverlauf.

Wenn alles so klappt, wie ich es mir vorstelle, dann wird Battlefield 3 vielleicht der beste Ego-Shooter, den ich je gesehen habe!


----------



## geoheiss (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

also...es ist genau das passiert was ich mir schon dachte.
1. die grafik sieht nur minimal besser aus..wie auch anders, bei einem jährlichen update und gleicher engine?seid cod 2 gab es keinen relevanten optischen sprung.
2.das konzept, wie den anschein hat ist sicherlich das gleiche wie bei all den anderen cods: pakourrennen und ballern was das zeug hält.dann ist nach 5 stunden ende.
3.ich hba den trailer gesehen und dachte sofort: langweilig..wieoft wollen die den noch im ernst diese gleiche tour durchziehen..das teil sieht aus wie viele andere vorherige cods.bbboooorrriiinnnggg!!

aber ich kaufs mir um die kampange durchzuzocken. das hab ich bis jetzt bei allen so gemacht.es ist einfach krasse action auch wenn mir Battlefield viel besser gefählt. ich hoffe das die bf serie 2011 stark zu cod aufstoßen kann und das sich qualität endlich durchsätzt.


----------



## Nick1313 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



omfgnoobs schrieb:


> bf3 is genauso low wie mw3


Geh' Sauerbraten spielen. xD


----------



## DopeJam (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, das jedes Jahr Spieler und Kritiker auf CoD reinfallen. 100% gescriptet, kaum Freiheit. Einfach eine simple gemachte ballerei


----------



## rider210 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Geilster Youtube Kommentar:
This is like comparing apples to rotten oranges.﻿ Not even a comparison. Battlefield 3.


----------



## infinityloop (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Ich besitze alle CoD Spiele. Und es ist eine schande was Activision mit der CoD Marke anstellt!

Activision hat Guitar Hero schon zerstört, mit ihrer "jedes Jahr eine Version, die fast komplett gleich ist wie die vorherige" Politik.

Die letzten CoD's waren nur ein aufpoliertes Modern Warfare 1 !
CoD hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren! NICHT weiterentwickelt!
Wie sollen das die Entwickler auch hinbekommen?!?!?

Bei IW den Großteil der Key Positionen die für die vorherigen COD's verantwortlich waren rausschmeißen, und dann innerhalb von weniger als 2 Jahren ein neues CoD von IW fordern.

Activision wird die CoD Marke so lange melken bis sie genau so tot ist wie Guitar Hero.
Inovationen brauchen Zeit - und solange Activision nur auf "schnelles Geld" aus ist, werden wir keine Inovationen in CoD sehen.
Und ohne Inovationen (Grafik und Spieldesign) wird es einfach langweilig!

Ich habe schon immer sehr gerne CoD gespielt, aber ich zahle nicht schon wieder 50 Euro für "noch eine aufpolierte version von Modern Warfare 1"


----------



## geoheiss (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



rider210 schrieb:


> Geilster Youtube Kommentar:
> This is like comparing apples to rotten oranges.﻿ Not even a comparison. Battlefield 3.


     genauso, dicker, genau so!


----------



## Dyson (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Selten eine unsinnigere Umfrage gelesen. 

Fragt doch einfach so wie es gemeint ist: 

Battlefield-Fan oder CoD-Fan?


----------



## infinityloop (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



Dyson schrieb:


> Selten eine unsinnigere Umfrage gelesen.
> 
> Fragt doch einfach so wie es gemeint ist:
> 
> Battlefield-Fan oder CoD-Fan?


   Ich bin CoD Fan seit CoD1!, habe aber für BF3 gestimmt denn CoD hat sich seit MW1 weder grafisch noch spielerisch verändert - 0 Inovation!!!!

 Activision wird die Marke "CoD" noch komplett in den Sand setzen wenn sie den Entwicklern nicht genug Zeit und Geld geben um endlich mal etwas NEUES in diese Serie hinein zu bekommen.

zerstörbare Umgebung - Fahrzeuge - Flugzeuge - IRGENDWAS!!!!


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

73.60% für bf 3 das sagt alles


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



DopeJam schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, das jedes Jahr Spieler und Kritiker auf CoD reinfallen. 100% gescriptet, kaum Freiheit. Einfach eine simple gemachte ballerei


Es gibt viele Spieler, die genau das wollen. Ein simples Spiel ohne große Einstiegshürde, wo man einfach eine Runde spielen und Spaß haben kann.

Nur sind das halt nicht die Spieler, die man üblicherweise in den einschlägigen Foren findet.


----------



## geoheiss (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

hier nochn witziger comment..this is like comparing a high end directX 11 engine to an old decaying frankenstein engine from 2000...oh wait it is comparing a high end DirectX 09 engine to an old decaying frankenstein engine from 2000...nvm lol


----------



## rider210 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



TrinityBlade schrieb:


> DopeJam schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, das jedes Jahr Spieler und Kritiker auf CoD reinfallen. 100% gescriptet, kaum Freiheit. Einfach eine simple gemachte ballerei
> ...


Aber das kann man doch genausogut auch in BF3.
Nur weil Battlefield mehr Teamorientiert ist schließt das eine das andere doch nicht aus .
Wenn man mal schnell ne runde spielen will loggt man sich auf nem Server ein, Und ZACK Instant-Team Action.
Und der Spaßfaktor wird bei BF3 noch viel größer sein


----------



## TwoSnake (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



rider210 schrieb:


> TrinityBlade schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DopeJam schrieb:
> ...


   Natürlich werden Einsteiger nicht ausgeschlossen, nur bei CoD kommt ein besseres Gefühl des "Schnellen Erfolgs" auf. Bei BF wird man oft angemozt oder ist einfach schlecht wenn man ganz neu ist, da man die Abläufe im Team bzw im Squad noch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann. Bei CoD gillt die "Rambo-Methode" immernoch als die erfolgreichste und da kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen, bzw anderen schaden, die einen dann ankreiden.

MfG


----------



## dengine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Ich denke das IW vor 2 jahren dachte das es keine großensprünge geben wird seitdem sie aber z.b Crysis 2 oder BF3 gesehen haben sollten sie mal weiterdenken und was an der engine tun es wird zeit


----------



## Renox1 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Ich mochte Call of Duty und Battlefield gleich gut. Nach Black Ops, ist BF: BC2 und CoD 6 mein Favorit. 
Nachdem die wirklich guten Entwickler von MW gefeuert wurden, kann CoD: MW3 nur schlecht werden, deshalb: BF3!


----------



## Renox1 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Meine﻿ Güte,﻿ WIR WOLLEN EINE EPISCHE KRIEGSSIMULATION, KEINEN ACTION SHOOTER!


----------



## Asholibus (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Garkeinen, hab noch keinen der beiden gespielt.


----------



## Joerg2 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Also sieht nicht schlecht aus...Auf die Story bin ich jetzt schon echt gespannt (ja ich weiß, dass es Spoiler gibt, wills aber lieber im Spiel erfahren)
Grafisch hat aber B3 die Nase vorn....Was ein Glück, dass man sich hier nicht für entweder oder entscheiden muss


----------



## Joerg2 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

B3 sieht bisher echt Nice aus. MW3 hat mir im Trailer von letzter Nacht aber auch gefallen (Nicht unbedingt sie Grafik, aber ich will wissen,  wies mit Makarov weitergeht). Von daher hol ich sie mir einfach beide (wenn auch nicht gleichzeitig direkt zum Start)


----------



## Maddi20 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

grad mal 13% für cod ^^ und ich dachte die fanbase wäre so gigantisch? xD


----------



## DanGrizzly (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Ich finde man kann BF3 und MW3 in keinster weise vergleichen allein das Gameplay ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Diese Diskussion lockt doch nur wieder Fanboys und Flamer an.
Naja zu meinem Standpunkt ich werde mir beide hollen da ich einfach beides gerne zocke.


----------



## ceemao (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



DanGrizzly schrieb:


> Ich finde man kann BF3 und MW3 in keinster weise vergleichen allein das Gameplay ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
> Diese Diskussion lockt doch nur wieder Fanboys und Flamer an.
> Naja zu meinem Standpunkt ich werde mir beide hollen da ich einfach beides gerne zocke.


ahm.. na klar kann man diese beiden spiele vergleichen, uzwar sehr gut!!! 
deiner aussage nach könnte man dann garkein spiel miteinander vergleichen. es gibt viele spiele die verschiedene gameplays haben.. 

das heist doch nichts, da gillt es dann in erfahrung zu bringen welches gameplay besser is, auserdem sind das titel aus dem gleichen genere wenn also nicht die titel welche dann??? is klar das CoD vs FIFA keinen sinn machen würde xD 

ps: bin weder ein fanboy con cod noch von bf aber diesmal is bf klar besser in meinen augen


----------



## neosix123 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich wenn ich sage, dass die Cod Serie einige Fans mit den seit MW2 so mieserablen Portierungen von Konsolenversion auf Pc Version vergrault hat... IWnet....WTF?!?!? Außerdem wirft Dice nicht einfach ein halbfertiges Spiel auf den Markt...
Vor 2 Jahren war ich eingefleischter CoDler...
Modern Warfare und WaW...das waren grad noch Spiel die Bock gemacht haben!!!
Unter Anderem der geile LAN Modus...wo ist der nur geblieben?
Gut...den hat BF auch nicht mehr...leider...Aber wenigstens erschafft Dice einen Shooter für die Leistungsstarke Plattform Pc und portiert ihn dann auf die Konsole und nicht anders rum...
bei Cod Spielen schläft mein Rechner fast ein...und ich seit MW2 mittlerweile auch...
Ich werd mir die Story bei Cod noch reinziehen...das wars...


----------



## s0urce (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

schaut euch mal den trailer von mw2 und dann den von mw3. Das es ähnlich sein würde war schon klar aber es ist EXAKT das gleiche.
Und zu BF kann ich nur sagen: Warum musste BFBC2 aus der Serie Mainstream machen???


----------



## Dyson (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



Maddi20 schrieb:


> grad mal 13% für cod ^^ und ich dachte die fanbase wäre so gigantisch? xD


Auch wenn CoD von vielen gespielt wird, aufgrund der Stagnation und der Ausbeutung, hält sich die Anzahl der "Fans" wohl in Grenzen, zeigt die Umfrage auch deutlich.
Alles was es bräuchte um CoD von seinen Rekord-Verkaufszahlen entgültig runterzuholen, wäre eine brauchbare Alternative, MoH wollte zwar aber man hat ja gesehen was dabei rausgekommen ist. BF ist durch Fahrzeuge und Mapgröße für mich ein komplett anderes Spiel als CoD, da kann keines das andere verdrängen.


----------



## Mentor501 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



s0urce schrieb:


> schaut euch mal den trailer von mw2 und dann den von mw3. Das es ähnlich sein würde war schon klar aber es ist EXAKT das gleiche.
> Und zu BF kann ich nur sagen: Warum musste BFBC2 aus der Serie Mainstream machen???


 
Jetzt erkläre uns bitte wie ein Ableger, der ein anderes Ziel verfolgt als die Hauptreihe, aus eben jener Mainstream machen kann?Solche Kommentare sind einfach nur (sorry) bescheuert, BF3 ist der Nachfolger von BF2 und nicht von BC2, wann versteht ihr das eigentlich endlich? Die Unterteilung gibt es nicht umsonst!


----------



## Mentor501 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



Asholibus schrieb:


> Garkeinen, hab noch keinen der beiden gespielt.


Bester Kommentar bisher! 
Bin allerdings dennoch der Meinung BF3>CoD , liegt aber daran dass ich dem Konzept der Serie nichts abgewinnen kann, muss mich also gar nicht erst zwingen es zu spielen.


----------



## moeykaner (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Trends kommen und gehen. CoD geht.


----------



## s0urce (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Mentor501 schrieb:


> s0urce schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schaut euch mal den trailer von mw2 und dann den von mw3. Das es ähnlich sein würde war schon klar aber es ist EXAKT das gleiche.
> ...


was du nicht sagst...aber wenn du mal einbißchen zurückschaust dann hat man aus der reihe der modernen Kriegsshooter nicht viel gehört ausßer Cod...und auch BFBC2 war anfangs nicht wirklich bekannt bis etliche youtube-channels nahezu komplett auf das spiel umgestellt haben und somit auch die kleinen Cod-Kiddies welche für mich der "Mainstream" sind aufmerksam wurden. Kiddie sieht neues Game, alle sagen es ist gut und Cod ist scheisse, Kiddie will sich wie ein echter Gamer fühlen und findets auch toll, Kiddie sieht einen neuen Teil des Games und wird prompt BF-Fanboy.
Und ja das kann man durchaus so sagen da BF2 ja nun auch schon ein älteres Game ist und ich kaum glaube, dass die heute 14-jährige mit 9 jahren sowas schon gezockt ham...die sind zu 90 % erst durch BFBC2 auf BF im gesamten aufmerksam geworden...und dadurch hat BFBC2 auch viel Mainstream zu BF geholt...von den Entwicklern gewollt oder nicht

befor du weitermaulst ich kenne die BF Hierarchie und der Post hatte auch nichts damit zu tun


----------



## ING (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Mentor501 schrieb:


> BF3 ist der Nachfolger von BF2 und nicht von BC2, wann versteht ihr das eigentlich endlich? Die Unterteilung gibt es nicht umsonst!


aber ehrlich nochmal, wie könnt ihr es immer wagen eure vermutungen / ahnungen hier zu äußern die der mentor501 dann immer wieder richtigstellen muss weil sonst eines seiner geliebten spiele von irgendjemanden nicht gemocht werden könnte. ist genau das gleiche wie mit dem dx11 support von crysis 2, der war nie angeküdigt!!111!elf!!1! voll der kindergarten hier, zum glück gibs den mentor der gerne kleine kinder verbal verdrischt die unter seinem niveau liegen


----------



## Maddi20 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*



Dyson schrieb:


> Maddi20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > grad mal 13% für cod ^^ und ich dachte die fanbase wäre so gigantisch? xD
> ...


naja gut, es gibt nich umsonst den inf modus in bf2 und die anzahl der fahrzeuge in bc2 war (leider) auch sehr übersichtlich. Somit lässt sich das doch zu einem gewissen grad vergleichen.
Das entscheidende Element ist doch der Einfluss der Umgebung auf das Spielerlebnis. in COD hätte ich mir durchaus eine dynamischere Welt mit Destruction vorstellen können. Oder Agieren mit Deckungsmöglichkeiten und so zeug vermisse ich auch. Ich meine seit jahren werden die shooter statisch entwickelt ohne viel freiheiten. Dice versucht nun wenigstens einen Ansatz zu machen und dieser Evolutions-starre ein Ende zu bereiten.
übrigens wären auch Fahrzeuge im MP von COD durchaus mal geil gewesen :/
(ok gut ich sehs ein, die Maps sind einfach zu lächerlich winzig dafür, haha ^^)


----------



## Sansana (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Für mich ist das Spiel besser wo ich am meisten kaputt machen kann.Ich will Ergebnisse sehen wenn ich mit ein Raketenwerfer durch die Gegend baller, ich will Krater, Feuerbälle und Druckwellen sehen die Autos, Mauern und alles andere beschädigen was in der nähe steht  . Ach ich glaube da muß ich noch 20 Jahre warten...


----------



## derassassine1 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Also die ganzen CoD fans sind Amerikaner, und da ist es kein Wunder das hier BF3 vorne liegt. Ich bin für CoD. Alle ziehen schon jetzt über das Spiel her. Dabei ist noch fast nix bekannt. Auf Kotaku steht das es evtl. eine zerstörbare Umgebung gibt usw. Keine Informationen haben aber schon im Vorfeld das Spiel schlecht reden.


----------



## M4ster1407 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

bf3 kann nie im leben so gut sein wie mw3


----------



## Heeze (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



M4ster1407 schrieb:


> bf3 kann nie im leben so gut sein wie mw3


Weil Bf3 besser wird?


----------



## Darknomis806 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

M4ster1407 hat so recht !

1. Der Singleplayer is bei jedem CoD besser als bei BF, da die Modern Warfare Teile ne packende Story und Inszenierung haben ( wer das nicht bemerkt hat ist dumm, sorry !)

2. Der MP is bei beiden total unterschiedlich. Der eine mag mehr Action (CoD), der andre steht mehr auf Fahrzeuge fahren (BF)

3. CoD bittet wieder einen Spec Ops Modus

das heißt für CoD bekommt man mehr für sein Geld !


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser?*

Beides übermäßig gehypte Spiele. Keines von beiden ist diese Überrepräsentation in der Berichterstattung wert, da es beides mal nur der drölfzigste Aufguss eines alten Prinzips ist.

Welches "besser" ist dürfte Geschmackssache sein. Ich persönlich komm mit CoD wahrscheinlich besser klar, bin einem BF auch nicht abgeneigt. Welches gekauft wird hängt schlicht vom Preis ab. Vollpreis werde ich für keines zahlen, da gibt es spiele wie DeusEx die mir wichtiger sind.


----------



## alpe93 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> das heißt für CoD bekommt man mehr für sein Geld !


Ja voll und ganz, ne neue Engine, neue Waffen, neue Spielmodi, hammer Grafik, keine Bugs, ohh und nicht zu vergessen man bekommt (für noch mehr von seinem geld) DLC´s   

Gibts was besseres?


----------



## Maddi20 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



alpe93 schrieb:


> Darknomis806 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das heißt für CoD bekommt man mehr für sein Geld !
> ...


ah ja und natürlich: NICHTS ist gescriptet, jede aktion im spiel wird selbstverständlich mit einem unglaublich komplizierten algorithmus berechnet, war ja schon immer so in cod


----------



## dengine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> M4ster1407 hat so recht !
> 
> 1. Der Singleplayer is bei jedem CoD besser als bei BF, da die Modern Warfare Teile ne packende Story und Inszenierung haben ( wer das nicht bemerkt hat ist dumm, sorry !)
> 
> ...


1.AUFJEDEN Hammer STORY , 

2.MP geil 

3.SUPPPER SPEC OPS es wird wieder herausforderung alle sterne zubekommen und die IW zeit zu unterbieten 

4.nicht zu vergessen ein survival modus soll der auch haben   

zu BF3 ich hab mir den gameplay angeguckt unzwar den 15 min langen GAMEPLAY. Beeindruckt von der grafik aber seit Crysis 2 nix neues . wenn das die story war hab ich nix anderes erwartet als laufen killen laufen killen laufen killen,nix "besonders" aufregendes passiert in den 15 min 
in den ca 1.30 min lagen trailer von COD war mehr  zu sehen   
und wer nur BF3 holt weil man dort autos fahren kann soll z.b TDU2 spielen 
ich glaube mehr als ein MP bietet es nich, und BF3 kostet auch nich billiger als MW3 von daher hat MW3 ein besseres preisleistungs verhältniss


----------



## dengine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Neue Waffen wenns die nich gibts dann weißt du mehr als andere ,Spielmodi bietet der zum bekannten Spec ops ein NEUEN SURVIVAL MODUS(was bietet BF3 ausser (LOW)SP und MP , NIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
und wenn du dein geld nur für die engine und die grafik ausgibts bist du bei BF3 ganz richtig


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



dengine schrieb:


> Neue Waffen wenns die nich gibts dann weißt du mehr als andere ,Spielmodi bietet der zum bekannten Spec ops ein NEUEN SURVIVAL MODUS(was bietet BF3 ausser (LOW)SP und MP , NIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> und wenn du dein geld nur für die engine und die grafik ausgibts bist du bei BF3 ganz richtig


   süüßer Fanboy. Du hast vermutlich die Battlefield gespielt, sonst wüstest du, was das Spiel bietet.
SP: Wahrscheinlich bist du Jesus, oder DICE Arbeiter, oder in den Trailern du Battlefield war dir nicht genug
Hyper-Navy-Seals-Ultra-Patriotism-Action vorhanden.
MP: Da kann man nichts gegen sagen.
Battlefield bietet:
Teamplay, welches durch verschiedene Klassen und verschiedene Aufgaben entsteht. (die beste Klasse in CoD ist die, welche einen RPG hat, Granatenwerfer oder ein Sniper mit Desert Eagle und Messer ist.)
Fahrzeuge, verleiht dem Spiel mehr Tiefe und Realität.
Zerstörung, verleiht dem Spiel taktische Möglichenkeiten, Realität und sieht einfach super aus.
Grafik, die deutlich besser ist, wenn man sie mit der seit 2005 benutzten Engine von CoD vergleicht.
32 Spieler, große Maps, keine überteurten Dlcs usw usw.

Ich beende die Liste hier, weil du es eh nie verstehen wirst.

PS: Du bist wahrscheinlich eh die die Art von CoD-Spieler, die denkt, dass CoD besser als BF ist, und nie ein Battlefield gespielt hast. Deiner Rechtschreibung nach bist du ein 14 Jähriger mit Migrationshintergrund - also genau der CoD-Typ


----------



## DiePoente (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



dengine schrieb:


> zu BF3 ich hab mir den gameplay angeguckt unzwar den 15 min langen GAMEPLAY. Beeindruckt von der grafik aber seit Crysis 2 nix neues . wenn das die story war hab ich nix anderes erwartet als laufen killen laufen killen laufen killen,nix "besonders" aufregendes passiert in den 15 min
> in den ca 1.30 min lagen trailer von COD war mehr  zu sehen
> und wer nur BF3 holt weil man dort autos fahren kann soll z.b TDU2 spielen
> ich glaube mehr als ein MP bietet es nich, und BF3 kostet auch nich billiger als MW3 von daher hat MW3 ein besseres preisleistungs verhältniss


   Selten so einen Müll gelesen.    

Die völlig banale Story wurde bei MW2 am meisten kritisiert.

"Laufen, killen, laufen, killen" - Und jetzt sag mir bitte wo das bei CoD und den ganzen anderen Shootern auf dem Markt anders ist. Das ist bei jedem Shooter so.

Man holt sich BF3 nicht wegen den Autos, sondern wegen der realistischen Spielweise, der Atmosphäre, dem Spaß, dem Teamwork im Multiplayermodus, der in CoD nicht vorhanden ist, dort spielt jeder für sich. 

Zu deiner Info, BF3 wird eine SP-Kampagne bieten, und ich wette um 1000 € das die Kampagne länger sein wird, als die von MW3.


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



dengine schrieb:


> Darknomis806 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > M4ster1407 hat so recht !
> ...


   1: Geht so, mittelmäßig wäre übertrieben.
 2: du erwähnst ja schon "laufen schießen, laufen schießen", das ist in etwa der MP von CoD.
3: Alle Sterne zu holen fand ich jetzt nicht soo schwer...
4: Na der ist ja so neu (erst in 2 Teilen gewesen...)
Crysis 2 hat eine schlechte Grafik, vorallem wenn man vom Vorgänger und von dem aus geht, was Crytek versprochen hat. In BF3 fährt man keine Autos (bist wahrscheinlich von den Super Fahrten in CoD geblendet).
Was der MP bietet hab ich schon geschrieben (anderer Post).
Das P/L -Verhältnis ist bei CoD ja sowas von im Arsch! 5 Euro würde ich dafür bezahlen da; überteuerte DLCs, keine Abwechlung, im SP nach 3 Stunden der Abspann. BF3 "kostet nicht billiger" (was für ein Satzbau -.-) stimmt, aber dafür ist auch deutlich mehr drin. Von daher: Komm klar auf dein Leben, sieh dir die 12 Minuten (es waren keine 15) noch ma an und schalt dein Hirn dabei an.


----------



## DiePoente (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> M4ster1407 hat so recht !
> 
> 1. Der Singleplayer is bei jedem CoD besser als bei BF, da die Modern Warfare Teile ne packende Story und Inszenierung haben ( wer das nicht bemerkt hat ist dumm, sorry !)
> 
> ...


   1. Man kauft sich BF nicht wegen dem SP, Battlefield stand schon immer für Multiplayer. Mit Bad Company kam zum ersten Mal ein Singleplayer als Dreingabe dazu. 

2. Da gebe ich dir recht. In CoD spielt man mehr für sich selbst, dafür erhält man schnelle Action, für Zwischendurch. Bei BF steht Taktik an, man sucht sich Squads und versucht so die Ziele schneller als der Gegner zuerreichen, Teamplay steht im Vordergrund und wird ordentlich belohnt. Fahrzeuge sind halt dabei, was soll man machen.

3. Battlefield 3 bietet wieder 64-Spielermaps, Jetfighter, Kriechen, Coop Versus A.I.

Das kann man (noch) nicht sagen, da Dinge immernoch enthüllt werden können.


----------



## DiePoente (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



dengine schrieb:


> Neue Waffen wenns die nich gibts dann weißt du mehr als andere ,Spielmodi bietet der zum bekannten Spec ops ein NEUEN SURVIVAL MODUS(was bietet BF3 ausser (LOW)SP und MP , NIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> und wenn du dein geld nur für die engine und die grafik ausgibts bist du bei BF3 ganz richtig


   Falsch, Coop Versus AI, und woher willst du wissen, dass der SP low ist?


----------



## Maddi20 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

ES KANN NUR EINEN GEBEN !!!!!


----------



## GS39 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Wen interessiert denn bitte der Sp-Modus??? Den hat man innerhalb von wenigen Stunden durch und hat dann keinen Bock mehr darauf. Mehr als 1 mal würde ich persönlich die Kampagne nicht durchzocken. (Wow die Bots sind ziemlich gut!)
Daher ist für mich der MP-Modus entscheidend...
---------------------------------
CoD ist der größte Müll!
---------------------------------
Im MP läuft dort jeder einfach wie ein irrer durch die Gegend und versucht für sich alleine genügend Kills zu sammeln.
0 Taktik
0 Realismus
Ist vergleichbar mit einer Gruppe von Leuten, die sich mit ihren Kollegen zum Paintball verabredet haben und wild durch ein relativ kleines Gebiet rumlaufen und einfach aufeinander schießen. 

Bei Battlefield sind die Maps viel größer und sehen auch realistischer aus (ich mein wer kämpft denn bitte in den Gärten eines total idyllischen Ortes?!).
Panzer, Helis, Jets und andere Fahrzeuge gehören dazu. Außerdem gibt es auch Maps, in denen es keine Panzer etc. gibt (gab es zumindest bei BC2).
Ich persönlich bin fast nie in einem Panzer o.ä. und bin auch lieber zu Fuß unterwegs...
Und Action hat man bei BF genug! Ich würde sogar sagen mehr als bei CoD!
Alles fliegt einem um die Ohren, Häuser stürzen ein, Panzer explodieren, während jemand mit ner Sniper schon auf dich zielt, vor dir dann noch 1 Squad auftaucht und versucht die Flagge zu erobern...usw.

Fazit: CoD ist "Kinderkacke".^^


----------



## LsKillaruna (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

@GS39

Du bist für meinen Geschmack sehr reißerisch aber ich muss dir verdammt noch mal recht geben.
CoD ist meines erachtens nach eine Kinder-Version von BF, obwohl das Spiel ganz und garnicht für Kinder ist....

Bis auf den (viel zu extrem kurzen) Sp ist CoD den Bf-Spielen wohl in keiner Weise überlegen. Allein der Fakt dass sich die letzten ~4 Cod-Spiele wohl nur in der (schlechten) Story und veränderten Texturen und Namen unterscheiden, sagt mir keinen Grund warum ich mir diesen Schrott jedes Jahr aufs neue kaufen soll, und dazu noch fürn teilweise unverschämt hohen Preis!!? 
Von den DLCs fang ich garnicht erst an, so wie CDProjekt RED das schon gesagt hat, sie werden kein Geld für dlc hppchen verlangen und nur so ist das auch richtig.
Warum es dann Menschen gibt die diese überteuerten Mappacks kaufen...ich weiss es nicht, vllt haben die ja 15 euronen zu viel in der Tasche. Die investier ich lieber in gute Spiele, denn die entscheidung ob ich mir ein richtiges vollwertiges Spiel kaufe, ode ein lächerliches Mappack ist für mich nicht schwierig.


@PCGames

Ich flehe euch gnädigst an, hört auf dieses Spiel jetzt schon dermaßen zu hypen, wir alle hier wissen doch dass sich dieses Spiel mal wieder Milliarden mal verkaufen wird und trotzdem der gleiche murks sein wird wie die letzten jahre auch, tut diesen geldgeilen säcken doch keinen gefallen damit....


----------



## s0urce (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

mmh...was mir jetzt bei den ganzen Kommentaren zum Bf Multiplayer-Modus gefehlt ham sind die 2 mit am besten Spielmodi dies gibt. Conquest und Rush.
Und die Cod Kampagnen werden immer schlechter...wahrscheinlich ham die Entwickler gemerkt, dass die ganzen Kiddies Cod eh nur wegen dem eintönigem Multi kaufen und somit es kein Grund gibt die einst so guten Kampagnen weiterzumachen.

Iwer hat hier noch gesagt BC1 hätte die erste SP-Kampagne in BF. Nope nicht ganz. 1942 und Vietnam hatten auch eine welche wohl aber zu den schlechtesten aller Zeiten gehören und einfach ignoriert werden


----------



## Danjoh (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

@PCGames

Ich flehe euch gnädigst an, hört auf dieses Spiel jetzt schon dermaßen zu hypen, wir alle hier wissen doch dass sich dieses Spiel mal wieder Milliarden mal verkaufen wird und trotzdem der gleiche murks sein wird wie die letzten jahre auch, tut diesen geldgeilen säcken doch keinen gefallen damit.... 


Hast du denn mal überlegt, dass PCGAmes durch diese Spiele lebt? Würde PC nicht über die Spiele schreiben, die von "Milliarden" Leuten gekauft werden, dann würde sich z.B. eine Zeitschrift nicht so gut verkaufen. Die haben doch gar keine Wahl 
Da ist man doch froh das sich ein neuer Blockbuster anbahnt über den man schnell die neusten Insinder Infos unters Volk bringen kann.  C.R.E.A.M.


----------



## Salzigestange (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Es hat einfach keinen Sinn mehr CoD schön zu reden. Ich habe beide Spielreihen BF und CoD verfolgt. Spiele seit 1942 und Call of Duty 1 beides. Bei Bf2 bin ich dann hängengeblieben weil es mich einfach so sehr in Bann gezogen hat, dass ich es heute noch am meisten von allen Games zocke. Zwischendurch kam mal CoD 4, CoD 5 usw raus was einen aber nicht wirklich gefesselt hat. Die Kampagnen waren cool und haben Spaß gemacht wurden aber mit jedem Teil auch immer schlechter genauso wie der MP auch immer in jedem Teil das gleiche war nur mit mehr Features, aber im Großen und Ganzen wars immer wieder das selbe... 

Battlefield bietet einfach mehr wie schon so oft hier gesagt und jeder der was anderes sagt, ist einfach nur BF Hasser, weil ihm die größe der Maps, die Fahrzeuge, die Taktik was auch immer zu hoch ist und deshalb lieber als Einzelgänger durch die "Maps" ( für mich sind das eher große Räume ) von CoD latscht und sinnlos rumballert.

Seht es einfach ein und schaut der Realität in die Augen. MW3 wird niemals an Bf3 rankommen. Wenn man sich die ganzen Features von Bf3 durchliest und dazu noch die prachtvolle Engine sieht mit der genialen Grafik und dem Gänsehauterregenden Sound, verschlägt es einem den Atem und lässt das Herz höher schlagen! Bei CoD denkt man nur: Aja kommt ja wieder ein neuer Teil....naja was solls..



Amen!


----------



## smeagols (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Modern warfare 3 ?? Wie kann man sich als Fan nur mit sowas zufrieden geben??

Ich erinnere mal an die Schritte die damals gemacht wurden...
..von..
CoD1 zu CoD2/3
- komplett neue Engine, extrem intensiver SP mit noch nie dagewesenen Scriptsequenzen,

CoD2/3 zu CoD4 (MW)
- Neues Setting, Neue überarbeitete Engine mit vielen neuen effekten, SP wie im FILM, MP Komplett neu erfunden (Perks,Killstreaks,Klassen)

Seit CoD4
Das einzige was noch auf hochwertigem niveau kommt ist der SP, der aber irgendwann (wegen alter Engine) nur noch wie ein Addon rüberkommt.
Gut es gab noch paar coop/Survival missionen, die waren aber nicht soooo der hammer und genreweisend waren sie auch nicht.

Das war auch der Grund warum der eine oder andere seit CoD4 zu Bad company 2 gewechselt ist,...
...weil es einfach Innovativer ist, und die Schritte die Dice mit Battlefield macht im vergleich zu Call of duty einfach Gigantisch sind.

mfg


----------



## Donnjeel (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Also der Trailer von COD haut mich wirklich nicht vom Hocker. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Grafik sehr bescheiden. Sieht genauso aus wie bei BlackOps, nur neue Maps. Da macht es sich Activision zu leicht und wird meiner Meinung nach Fans verlieren. Wenn ich mir für viel Geld ein neues Spiel kaufe, will ich davon beeindruckt werden, was bei BF3 absolut der Fall ist. Bin mal auf die Gameplayszenen der E3 gespannt. 

BF3 ist für mich ein absolutes Muss und COD MW3 Stand jetzt, keine Kaufoption.


----------



## FelixLovesAnika (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Wenn man sich ansieht wieviele zig Millionen man in die Werbung für BlackOps gesteckt ( plus Eminem und Rihanna als Werbe gig etcetcetc) und dann die Qualität des Spiels sieht dann würde ich mich fast schon schämen so viele Kopien des Spiels verkauft zu haben....

ich war auch begeistert von den tollen "gameplay trailern" und MP-versprechungen...und habe das spiel nach 2 stunden deinstalliert um weitere Wutanfälle zu vermeiden !

I am sorry, aber ich verstehe wirklich nicht was einen an CoD begeistert...vllt könnt ihr es mir nochmal erklären...

Bad Company 2 war das erste Spiel was ich nun länger als ein Jahr spiele..spricht für sich )


----------



## Nimhub (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Hy Alle!!
Hier wird ja gestritten und spekuliert, richtig amüsant. Habe sehr viele Kommentare gelesen und muss feststellen das die Fan-Gemeinschaften  der beide Spiele sehr zerstritten sind.

Ich werde beide kaufen und beide spielen und das bessere wird sich durchsetzten,

Achja, vergleicht TreyArchs Cod Teile nicht mit denen von Infinity Ward, da gibts unterschiede!!

Aber bin gespannt wie Activision den Rauswurf der eigentlichen Cod 4 und 6 Programmierer rüberbringt. 

Bin zwar CoD-Fan finde Cod5 und 7 aber nicht so gut und Black Ops MP suckt gewaltig

Wer weiß vl kommt ja wieder ein bomben- sp heraus und der MP wird entlich etwas zerstörbarer ( meine die Umgebung)

wenn nicht wird cod untergehn, den die 12min gameplay haben gezeigt warum bf3 auf sich warten ließ

wünsche noch nen schönen tag^^

wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie ....


----------



## trnapster (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



FelixLovesAnika schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ansieht wieviele zig Millionen man in die Werbung für BlackOps gesteckt ( plus Eminem und Rihanna als Werbe gig etcetcetc) und dann die Qualität des Spiels sieht dann würde ich mich fast schon schämen so viele Kopien des Spiels verkauft zu haben....
> 
> ich war auch begeistert von den tollen "gameplay trailern" und MP-versprechungen...und habe das spiel nach 2 stunden deinstalliert um weitere Wutanfälle zu vermeiden !
> 
> ...


Ich hab sogar nur 1 Stunde durchgehalten, dann deinstalliert, dann BC2 gestartet  
BC2 spiele ich seit März und hab mittlerweile 550 Stunden drauf.


----------



## HavocInferno (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> M4ster1407 hat so recht !
> 
> 1. Der Singleplayer is bei jedem CoD besser als bei BF, da die Modern Warfare Teile ne packende Story und Inszenierung haben ( wer das nicht bemerkt hat ist dumm, sorry !)
> 
> ...


zuerst: ich hab sowohl CoD als auch BF mehrere teile gespielt...!

1. naja aber die story is bei allen 08/15 und ja die inszenierung is gut aber zum dritten mal die selbe und ausgelutscht ohne ende

2. CoD unf BF ham gleich viel action, im trailer zu sehen, beim spielen selbst zu sehen...BF is für Teamplay, Taktik, aber einfach rumballern geht auch, trotzdem isses actionreich...CoD is nur actionreich...kein teamplay etc...aber ok...zu fahrzeugen: bist du einfach nur neidisch, dass CoD keine Panzer, Jets, Helis etc hat??

3. na und? n gscheider coop wär sicher interessanter...wie damals bei CoD5, aber IW dreht immer dieselbe wurst raus...und ausser SpecOps? normaler MP, hat BF auch...survival? wie bei blackops dann? als DLC? für extracash? nein danke...

wo man mehr für sein geld bekommt kann man nicht sagen, aber bei BF muss man sicher nicht so viel geld hinterher ausgeben, um noch mehr zu bekommen...aber BF sieht bisher besser aus, hat hoffentlich nen ordentlichen SP, mit mehr als 4-5 stunden, der MP wird hoffentlich genauso gut oder besser als bei BF2 und dann kann CoD einpacken...

PS: hast du, bzw hat irgendeiner der vehementen CoD fanboys, vor allem derjenigen, die keine allzu gutes deutsch abliefern, schonmal auch nur irgendein BF gespielt?


----------



## ceik (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



HavocInferno schrieb:


> Darknomis806 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > M4ster1407 hat so recht !
> ...



Ja ich habe schon BFBC2 und BFPlay4Free gespielt.   

Auch wenn Battlefield 3 das bessere Game wird. Call of Duty macht mir einfach mehr Fun. Habe satte 600 Stunden in den Mw2 Mp rein gesteckt.  

Und ich glaube das kein wenige Cod-Fans auf Battlefield neidisch sind wegen Panzern etc.
Fahrzeuge in einem Call of Duty einzuführen wäre purer Schwachsinn. (Sollte jeder wissen)
Schon alleine bei den kleinen Maps. (Gefallen mir auch mehr als die von BF.)   

Ich werde mir MW3 100% kaufen.   
Sehr wahrscheinlich BF3 auch.


----------



## Nimhub (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



HavocInferno schrieb:


> Darknomis806 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > M4ster1407 hat so recht !
> ...



ja ich, habe bf2 gesüchtelt ohne ende, tolles game, und bin ein absoluter cod fan, bin jedoch offen für neues und sage daher wie schon vorher werde beides probieren und auch die bc reihe von bf mir noch holen ihr habt mich alle neugierig gemacht

mfg


----------



## Basshinzu (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

MW2 Multiplayer ist was für Kiddies und Cheater. 35% der Spieler cheaten. Der Rest ist einfach nur schlecht. Ich brauch nur nen 5er Killstreak, und das Spiel ist praktisch zu Ende. Ausserdem sind Dedicated Server sowas von wichtig. IWNet war ja für die Tonne. Ich musste einmal ne halbe Stunde warten, damit ich in ein Spiel einsteigen konnte, und das mit ner 32Mbit Leitung. Der Support bei CoD Spielen ist ein Witz. MW wird immer noch auf Lans gezockt, weil die Hitboxen gut sind. Der Rest ist verschlechterter Einheitsbrei. Ein Hoch auf jedes Battlefield.


----------



## schattenlord98 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

"MW2 Multiplayer ist was für Kiddies und Cheater."
Was ist das denn bitte für eine Aussage!? Sry, aber vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachdenken, bevor du hier so einen Scheiß von dir lässt.
Ich bin kein "Kiddie" und auch kein Cheater und habe MW2 MP gerne und oft gespielt. Es ist ja in Ordnung, wenn dir die Serie nicht gefällt, obwohl du die Spiele kaufst, aber lass doch den anderen ihren Spaß. Und wenn man hier so einen Hass auf die CoD Serie hat, dann kann man doch wenigsten sachlich und objektiv argumentieren. Aber mit solchen Emotionsergüssen erreicht man hier nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Veez (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



schattenlord98 schrieb:


> "MW2 Multiplayer ist was für Kiddies und Cheater."
> Was ist das denn bitte für eine Aussage!? Sry, aber vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachdenken, bevor du hier so einen Scheiß von dir lässt.
> Ich bin kein "Kiddie" und auch kein Cheater und habe MW2 MP gerne und oft gespielt. Es ist ja in Ordnung, wenn dir die Serie nicht gefällt, obwohl du die Spiele kaufst, aber lass doch den anderen ihren Spaß. Und wenn man hier so einen Hass auf die CoD Serie hat, dann kann man doch wenigsten sachlich und objektiv argumentieren. Aber mit solchen Emotionsergüssen erreicht man hier nicht wirklich was.


Der Großteil der CoD Spieler besteht aus Minderjährigen, da musst du dich nicht gleich angesprochen fühlen wenn du da nicht reinfällst.
Schau doch mal was auf den servern geflamet wird und welcher Umgangston dort herrscht.
Bei Battlefield wirst du nie sowas erleben, da es für Kiddys zu komplex ist und schwerer zu spielen


----------



## GamerTDo (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*

Battlefield 3 ist viel besser, da es taktischer ist.


----------



## ceik (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Veez schrieb:


> schattenlord98 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "MW2 Multiplayer ist was für Kiddies und Cheater."
> ...


Komplex? Schwerer zu spielen. Ja. Aber komplex?  
Für beide Spiele braucht man kein Talent. 
Der Battlefield MP bietet nur eine große Map (Was ich verdammt gut finde), viele Fahrzeuge und ist sonst genau wie Call of Duty. 

Battlefield ist ein Moorhun-Shooter mit Teamplay und mehr Atmosphäre.


----------



## Skaty12 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 - Quickpoll - Welcher Shooter gefällt euch besser? - Zwischenstand*



Basshinzu schrieb:


> MW2 Multiplayer ist was für Kiddies und Cheater. 35% der Spieler cheaten. Der Rest ist einfach nur schlecht. Ich brauch nur nen 5er Killstreak, und das Spiel ist praktisch zu Ende. Ausserdem sind Dedicated Server sowas von wichtig. IWNet war ja für die Tonne. Ich musste einmal ne halbe Stunde warten, damit ich in ein Spiel einsteigen konnte, und das mit ner 32Mbit Leitung. Der Support bei CoD Spielen ist ein Witz. MW wird immer noch auf Lans gezockt, weil die Hitboxen gut sind. Der Rest ist verschlechterter Einheitsbrei. Ein Hoch auf jedes Battlefield.


Also dann wärst du ja entweder Cheater oder schlecht, wenn man nach deiner Aussage geht... Oder du bist ein Schlecht-Cheatender-Kiddie 
Ich mag CoD auch nicht, aber nicht nur wegen ein paar Cheatern, sondern weil es einfach nicht mein Fall ist.
Ihr, die CoD auf unterstem Niveau runterziehen solltet Euch mal überlegen, dass ihr mit solchen Beleidigungen genau in das von euch beschriebene CoD-Schema passt. Und ausserdem: Niemand zwingt Euch zu spielen.


----------



## XxZocker1993xX (2. September 2011)

Also ich habe schon beide spiele gespielt und als ich mir bf bc2 gekauft habe war ich zuerst begeistert. Taktik,action(wie im krieg),teamplay einfach cool.aber mir ging rdcht schnell die lust daran verloren weil ich muss gestehen ich rushe einafch gerne und trainiere meinen aim es macht mir persönliche einfach mehr spaß.doch die ganzen kiddis und cheater nerven schon.und trotzdem werde ich mir zuerst mw3 holen cod is einfach mein ding danach,wenn ich das nötige kleingeld habe, werde ich mir vllt  dann auch bf holen peace over and out


----------



## Draikore (9. September 2011)

XxZocker1993xX schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon beide spiele gespielt und als ich mir bf bc2 gekauft habe war ich zuerst begeistert. Taktik,action(wie im krieg),teamplay einfach cool.aber mir ging rdcht schnell die lust daran verloren weil ich muss gestehen ich rushe einafch gerne und trainiere meinen aim es macht mir persönliche einfach mehr spaß.doch die ganzen kiddis und cheater nerven schon.und trotzdem werde ich mir zuerst mw3 holen cod is einfach mein ding danach,wenn ich das nötige kleingeld habe, werde ich mir vllt  dann auch bf holen peace over and out


 

Welcher aim ? Wo ich BlackOps oder Mw2 mal gespielt habe, hab ich gerade DAS gemerkt das man DAS, den aim, nicht brauch.
WEIL einmal mim Crosshair auf dem Ziel einfach Dauerfeuer und tot.

Hab auch schon andere Leute gesehen die waren so Beweglich wie ein Stein mit ihrem Fadenkreuz und haben trotzdem getroffen und das wäre in vielen anderen Spielen nicht passiert. xD


----------



## Kamruk (21. September 2011)

Die Diskussion scheint inzwischen schon ein Marketing-Hit zu sein, Playfire nutzt den MW3 vs BF3 Kampf als promotion für eine Verlosung... https://www.playfire.com/bf3-vs-mw3/ef1bfb15f3578132


----------



## Crizpy (23. September 2011)

Kamruk schrieb:


> Die Diskussion scheint inzwischen schon ein Marketing-Hit zu sein, Playfire nutzt den MW3 vs BF3 Kampf als promotion für eine Verlosung... https://www.playfire.com/bf3-vs-mw3/ef1bfb15f3578132


 
verdammt dieser trick war hinterhältig und raffiniert von dir^^
jetzt hab ich dir geholfen mehr chancen zu haben, eine limited edition zu gewinnen^^


----------



## Nimhub (30. September 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum Leute die CoD nicht mögen sofort bei einem neuen Post für CoD in die Kommentare irgendwelche Sachen reinschreiben? Wie cod is was für  kiddies und so???? Ich frage mich wie kindisch das ist. Wenn mich ein Spiel nicht interessiert, geb ich auch keine Kommentar darüber ab, und jeder der will kann nach Release immer noch herziehen über Cod MW3. Achja ich kaufe bf3 sicher wegen dem SP der sieht nämlich geil aus, beim MP sind mir die maps zu groß. Achja hätte IW die Serversuche nicht anders gestaltet hätt ichs mir nicht gekauft. so jetzt dürft ich euch über meinen kommentar das maul zerreißen ^^ viel spaß noch


----------



## thor70 (1. Oktober 2011)

mw3 und b3  kann man doch garnicht vergleichen das eine ist ein ego schooter   das andere in kriegs simulation  hab ich noch nie verstanden die zu vergleichen . das mit den fahrzeugen finde ich wie immer schlecht und deshalb kommt für mich nur cod in frage .
habe b1 b2 bc2  und cod1  2  4  7  gespielt aber b3 macht mir schnell kein spasss mehr wenn man immer von panzern oder fluggeräten abgeballert wird .ach ja rechtschrreibfehler und so könnt ihr behalten


----------



## Kwengie (13. Oktober 2011)

also ich finde, beide Spiele sind Vorzeigeshooter und können sich sehen lassen. 
Für jeden Fan ist es aber klar, für welchen Shooter dieser sich entscheiden wird und meine Wenigkeit bleibt der Battlefield-Reihe treu.

Würde ich mich aber erstmals zwischen CoD MW3 oder Battlefield 3 entscheiden müssen, so hällte ich echte Probleme.


----------



## vedatgg (13. Oktober 2011)

https://www.playfire.com/bf3-vs-mw3/2d40b01a75c8cbcc
angucken lohnt sich


----------



## TiCron (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin froh, dass ein neues CoD rauskommt, sonst würden die ganzen Kiddies in BF3 abhängen und die Community verseuchen. Leider IST CoD für Kiddies, das merkt man wenn man mal im Forum dort abhängt oder ingame die Augen auf den Chat richtet.

Egal, Kinder viel Spaß
 bei CoD. Lasst die Erwachsenen BF3 spielen und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Call-of-Duty-Fan (18. Oktober 2011)

Call of Duty und Battlefield sind beide erfolgreiche Spiele welche überhaupt NICHT schlecht sind. In Call of Duty ist es reine Action die man sich da holt, in BF ist es reine Kriegssimulation, beides machen sehr viel Spaß. In BF gibt es Fahrzeuge, in COD gibt es Killstreaks die teilweise steuerbar sind. In BF und in COD gibt es eine Hammer Grafik und Hammer sound, vor 10 jahren absolut undenkbar ! Ihr solltet eigentlich froh sein dass die Technik schon soo weit ist, naja aber ich bin eher ein Cod spieler da ich einfach die Action einfach liebe. PS: Beide Spiele werden Hammer, BF 3 braucht aber enorm hohe anfroderungen ... 
Im November: Viel spaß beim spielen ;D
LG Cod-Fan


----------



## unranked (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn interessiert welches Spiel die bessere Grafik hat, die besser Belohnungen für Abschussserien, das bessere Gameplay, etc. hat? Wenn auf den Matchmaking-Servern die ersten Cheater Camper Tuber auftauchen, ärgert man sich über die wesentlich mehr als über die dann zweitrangige Grafik, die Streaks oder das Gameplay!!!!!!

Fazit: Unranked Dedis sind ein absolutes Unding für jeden der sich auch an Spielfortschritt, etc. und nicht nur an reinem Geballer interessiert. Sprich: Kauft bloß nicht MW3, damit instützt ihr diese scheinheiligen und geldgierigen IW-Typen auch noch.


----------

